# Good Guy of the Day



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I think that we need a "Goody Guy/Gal of the Day" thread.











> Tulsa police sniper kills armed man holding child hostage


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Has my vote.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

That's the way to do it .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

More good folks....



> TX: Armed Husband Shoots Intruder


Homeowners shoot intruder



> CO: Guard Shoots Armed Robbery Suspect


Armed robber shot by guard during betting parlor holdup | Colorado Springs Gazette, News



> OH: Burglary Suspect Shot in Leg, Runs


Suspected intruder shot at Park Avenue Drive Thru


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Man shoots alleged knife-wielding robbery suspect in self-defense in Lewiston


Man shoots alleged knife-wielding robbery suspect in self-defense in Lewiston | WGME



> OH: Gunfight, Clerk Wounded, Robber Driven off


Clerk shot, gunshots exchanged during attempted armed robbery | www.mydaytondailynews.com



> OK: Armed Woman Wounds Intruder


Tulsa Woman Shoots Man After He Breaks Into Her Apartment - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports - KOTV.com |


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gives me that warm and fuzzy feeling. :tango_face_smile:



> Texas Homeowner 2: Home Invaders 0, 1 Dead





> Police have confirmed that the homeowner, at a house in the 900 block of Belemeade Street just north of Interstate-20, shot and killed one person. Another alleged suspect was hit in the face by gunfire and taken to Medical Center Arlington - his condition isn't known.


Texas Homeowner 2: Home Invaders 0, 1 Dead, | Extrano's Alley, more than a gun blog


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I think that we need a "Goody Guy/Gal of the Day" thread.
> 
> View attachment 29593


I love the concept of this thread. It exemplifies many aspects of what is great in America.

Stand up America, "You got Rights!!!"


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> CA: Robbery with AR 15 type "Rifle" stopped by Clerk with Pistol (video)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A big shout-out to the folks that gave this turd a dirt nap. I hope that it was not quick.



> Berlin Attack Suspect Killed In Shootout In Milan: Real-Time Updates


Berlin Attack Suspect Killed In Shootout In Milan: Real-Time Updates | Zero Hedge


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Good Samaritan shoots, kills man who wounded Arizona DPS trooper in struggle


Good Samaritan shoots, kills man who wounded Arizona DPS trooper in struggle


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smack down on one bad guy for sure.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Video: Airstrike Vaporizes ISIS Machine Gunner&#8230;


Good guy(s) of the day to me....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Watch how fast this hero security guard shoots bank robber dead







Watch how fast this hero security guard shoots bank robber dead | BizPac Review


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

More of these Darwin awards need to be handed out, drug dealers included.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> More of these Darwin awards need to be handed out, drug dealers included.


@SOCOM That is a whole other thread, and a very good idea... Darwin Award of the Day.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Airman with concealed weapons permit saves man's life


https://www.airforcetimes.com/articles/airman-with-concealed-weapons-permit-saves-mans-life?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=EBB%204.11.2017&amp


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> SAS sniper makes 1.5mile kill shot to take down ISIS jihadi


ISIS jihadi take out by SAS sniper with 1.5mile kill shot | Daily Star


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another incident of Good Guys with guns stopping mass murder.



> Auto shop employees credited with taking down accused Rockledge gunman





> ROCKLEDGE - A man armed with a .45-caliber handgun and a lot of ammunition wandered onto an auto repair shop property and began firing in the parking lot Friday afternoon, police said.
> 
> The gunman killed one employee and paralyzed a second. That's when the employees at Schlenker Automotive fought back with equal force, Rockledge police chief Joseph La Sata said.
> 
> ...


Auto shop employees credited with taking down Rockledge gunman


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A couple more good guy/good gal stories from Houston Tx to warm your heart.



> Teen shot while attempting to rob retired Marine at north Harris County home, deputies say


https://www.click2houston.com/news/homeowner-shoots-men-attempting-to-rob-his-home-deputies-say



> Woman shoots teen in head during northern Harris County home invasion


Woman shoots teen in head during northern Harris County home invasion - Houston Chronicle


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Off duty police officer stops a mass shooting.



> Law-abiding Costco shopper shoots dead a crazy man with a gun, preventing a really black Friday


Law-abiding Costco shopper shoots dead a crazy man with a gun, preventing a really black Friday


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

RedLion said:


> ISIS jihadi take out by SAS sniper with 1.5mile kill shot | Daily Star


There is another one of these where the sniper took out six of them with one shot. He hit a suicide vest. I'll have to find the link.


----------

